# 18 sc Lund Alaskan fs



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I am going to sell my 18' Lund so if anyone is interested pm me.
It has a 90 hp merc oil injected and a 5 hp merc 4s kicker. Runs and looks very good. It also has a hummingbird fish finder/ gps, Lund travel cover,and more!

Mike
"StinkFinger"


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

great boat - I've owned 2 of them. Shouldn't last too long.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

did I miss the price?


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I am not sure the price yet need to do a little research.

Mike


"StinkFinger"


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds like you didn't quite think this one through before you put it up for sale.


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

Year of boat and motors?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I have an '06 version, but 16' (16'-10"). Could be a clone except for the extra length. You shouldn't have problems selling it.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Boat is a 2003 motor is a 2004. It has a real nice trailmaster lund trailer, auto bilge, on board charger, 4 seats, ship to shore,cd player. Always used premium oil. 
$10,500 obo


"StinkFinger"


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

That is the exact boat I want but I just don't have the money right now 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

"StinkFinger"


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Boat is a 2003 motor is a 2004. It has a real nice trailmaster lund trailer, auto bilge, on board charger, 4 seats, ship to shore,cd player. Always used premium oil.
> $10,500 obo
> 
> 
> "StinkFinger"


Man, I'm not trying to be your salesperson or anything, but if you're selling all that, and both motors, and the entire rig is in great shape, someone will get a steal for $10,500! Seriously, if I didn't own my own Alaskan with most of that same gear, I'd be on you like a fly on @#@[email protected]!


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

No doubt it's a beautiful boat. If it was a tiller steer (less desireable to most people I know) I'd proly be jumping on this. GLWS, she's pretty.


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

Everything about that boat is beautiful.. except those two black things hangin off the back... lol jk...Im an OMC guy !


----------



## Gater DONE (Jan 17, 2010)

just ducky said:


> Man, I'm not trying to be your salesperson or anything, but if you're selling all that, and both motors, and the entire rig is in great shape, someone will get a steal for $10,500! Seriously, if I didn't own my own Alaskan with most of that same gear, I'd be on you like a fly on @#@[email protected]!


From what Ive personally seen these boats go for he's right in the ballpark with a two strok merc on the back.

@ rentalrider 

Im in the same boat, looking for a tiller


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Gater DONE said:


> From what Ive personally seen these boats go for he's right in the ballpark with a two strok merc on the back.
> 
> @ rentalrider
> 
> Im in the same boat, looking for a tiller


Well I can only go by when I was looking in '06 and bought mine. That price is ballpark for what they were going for back then, but just the boat and main engine. Add all the extras he has...kicker motor, hummingbird, gps, ship to shore, on board charger, cd. If it's got all of that, and everything is in good condition, I stand by what I said before...if I were looking, I'd be on the horn to him now. I'm just sayin....


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I think its a good deal


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Come on guys make me an offer! I may be getting the new rig next week and she has to go!

Mike


"StinkFinger"


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Come on guys make me an offer! I may be getting the new rig next week and she has to go!
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...


Your a week to late we just bought this


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

lewy149 said:


> Your a week to late we just bought this


That looks like a fishing machine! Nice ride!


"StinkFinger"


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

first two trips a success can't wait for #3 tomorrow. Good luck selling if rig. What r u stepping up too now.


----------

